# mk4 jetta tail lights problem, no power to them



## chronicareo (Jul 27, 2005)

ok, so I go to change the bulbs and they were both blown at the filament with no discoloration. I replaced them and only the passenger side one came on so i removed both and took a 12v tester (that has a ground and a light built in) i touched the passenger side and it lit up, then touched the driver side and it did not light up, so i double check the passenger side one again to make sure the tester is working and i accidentally shorted it by touching the socket walls and the middle prong! I know I shorted it because I put the bulb back in and it didnt light up either.

I go check the fuse panel number 13 fuse and its perfectly fine. I go frantic and check all the other fuses and they too are fine. I had all the recall work done at the dealer and * I must note that my brake lights, turn signals and reverse lights work perfectly..... however my 12v cigarette lighter up front dosent work but the fuse is fine! dont know if it has anything to do with it...... someone please help me, I coudnt find anything that would solutionize this anywhere I googled.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Fuse 13 is for the brake lights and not the tail lights - so what's not working again?


----------



## chronicareo (Jul 27, 2005)

im currently running a stand-alone system temporarily just so I can drive at night..... I ran a power wire to the socket that holds the bulb for the tail light on each side and put a 10amp fuse inline as a temporary switch..... with every fuse in the fuse box fully functional i still swapped some out just in case they were duds and no luck, I have no idea why I have no tail lights..... i have brake lights and reverse lights and signals but no tail!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do all the other parking lights work?


----------

